# Cover of "The Mad King's Banquet"



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a sneak preview of the cover of the 4th adventure in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga: _The Mad King's Banquet_.


----------



## Shawn Carman (May 2, 2007)

Does this module have an estimated time of release?  I only ask because I'm enjoying the campaign tremendously, and we finished up module #3 this past weekend.

Looking forward to #4!


----------



## amethal (May 2, 2007)

Me too, I'm counting the days until April 2007.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 3, 2007)

My knee injury and eventual surgery slowed that one down, but we hope to have it out by early next week. Sorry for the delay. The fifth adventure should be on schedule.


----------



## amethal (May 3, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> My knee injury and eventual surgery slowed that one down, but we hope to have it out by early next week. Sorry for the delay. The fifth adventure should be on schedule.



Hope your surgery went ok. There's bound to be the occasional delay on a big project like WotBS.

I'm just glad to hear there shouldn't be a knock on effect delaying later adventures.


----------

